# Whose a member-NAHC?



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

I received a deal in the mail today to join the North American Hunting Club. Some of the things they offer sound attractive and like a good deal, but I know very little about them. Is anyone on this forum a member? If so is it worth joining and is it really only $1.00 a month like they say? 

Any input on this club would be appreciated. I am considering joining, but don't want to do so, if it is not a good thing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It isn't bad, but they do greatly exaggerate several items like testing new products and crap like that...Don't expect any more out of it than a magazine and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Back in the day I joined that NAHC and NAFC (fishing). The magazines weren't the greatest (more focused on hunting and fishing back East), and that is all you will hear from them. I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been a member since 1997 and a life member since 1998. I've tested 4 things I think.. all but one were "disposable" type items like cleaners, food spices and stuff like that. The biggest thing I got was from 4 years ago. It's a shooting chair. Since sending in the review it has broken. Good thing they only retailed for $69.

I'd do it again. It gives me something to read without any more money out of my pocket. But the focus still remains on eastern hunters and wild game. Even when it is about western game, it's written for the eastern hunter not someone in the area they are showcasing.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I decided I wouldnt join them again. You pay the dues, about 6 monthes before your year is up you will get junk mail from them telling you you need to renew. Thats basically all it came out to be was junk mail. I think there are much better things they could use the money for besides sending me a bunch of junk I dont want (I dont think anyone wants it) They became a pest when i joined them. .


----------

